# tear stains



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

Jack finally had his tooth pulled out and his tear stains are still really really bad, I started him on Tylan 5 days ago and am not noticing any difference yet. His tear stains are really wet all the time stink really bad, I was wondering if anyone else had this problem or know why it stinks?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

It stinks because it is wet and growing bacteria. If the hair around his eyes and on his face is that bad I would cut it all off, and let him have some relief- it is really uncomfortable for them. The Tylan is clearing up the infection in his eyes, but with all that wet yucky stuff around his eyes it is likely to re-infect. If you just cut it and let it grow back out- it will get cleared faster.

Good luck.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The smell may be from the bacteria. I would recommend that you wash his face and rinse well. You should do this every day. If the Tylan isn't working, maybe you aren't giving a high enough dose? Jamie could probably help you with that. Good luck. Oh, and I forgot to add...I use Fresh Eyes eye wash on my pup and it seems to really keep her eye area clean and debris free.


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

> It stinks because it is wet and growing bacteria. If the hair around his eyes and on his face is that bad I would cut it all off, and let him have some relief- it is really uncomfortable for them. The Tylan is clearing up the infection in his eyes, but with all that wet yucky stuff around his eyes it is likely to re-infect. If you just cut it and let it grow back out- it will get cleared faster.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...



thanks, do you have any tips on getting him to sit still while i do it? evertime i try I stop b/c im scared that i will poke him in the eye b/c he flips and flops soo much.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wilson is so bad that every two weeks I pop into the groomer's to have her trim his claws, the hair on his pads, and around his eyes. If I did it it would take a week of doing it a bit every night, and stress us both out! If I pop into the groomer's it takes her no more than 10 minutes, and she charges me $10-15 for all three things. She is done before he even knows what happened!

I would make an appointment with the groomer, especially if the hair is wet and stuck together- it might be difficult to cut without pulling.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Talk to him while you are attempting to wash his face. Give him little treats (tiny bits)

when he is good. Reinforce his good behaviour. That will help. He'll look forward to

having his face washed. Keep his face dry as much as possible. The Tylan will work

if you are giving it once a day and using the right amount. Also, be sure to keep hair

out of his eyes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would see a veterinary ophthalmologist to address the CAUSE of the excessive tearing.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

for lola the tylan took about 3 weeks to really start working...right around 2 weeks i trimmed off all the old stained hair so the new white hair could grow in. i always wash her face every morn too. throughout the day i will blot the tearing with paper towel too. if you do all this, you will see results in just a couple of weeks! just takes time


----------



## coke_nc (Oct 6, 2006)

I* have washed, clipped, washed, clipped, tried every product on the net possible and my 2 males are still stained up bad. I have give up on whatelse to do!







*



I know they must be miserable and the vet claims theres noting she can do. There has to be a solution for this problem somewhere?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I* have washed, clipped, washed, clipped, tried every product on the net possible and my 2 males are still stained up bad. I have give up on whatelse to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pups are adorable. It sounds like your vet has ruled out any other underlying cause for the staining. There is lots of information here on this site on how to clean their faces, the use of products like Angel Eyes or Angel's Glow, and Tylan. I would recommend that you first try daily washings and eye rinsing. I use Fresh Eyes. It can be found in most pharmacies. I saturate a cotton ball and wipe my pup's eyes and snout, followed with another cotton ball of leave in conditioner. I don't put the conditioner in her eyes! This washing really has cut back on the staining. I did purchase Tylan, although I haven't had to use any yet. There are other remedies as well...one involves a polident solution, another milk of magnesia. I haven't tried those options, but others here have. Good luck.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A regular vet cannot see all of the ectopic lashes and other subtle problems that should be ruled out before you throw antibiotics at a dog. See a veterinary ophthalmologist to rule out a cause for excessive tearing first.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> thanks, do you have any tips on getting him to sit still while i do it? evertime i try I stop b/c im scared that i will poke him in the eye b/c he flips and flops soo much.[/B]


Whenever grooming your dog, it is important that you place him IN FRONT of you.
You can place him on the desk and sit next to it, on a table and stand next to it, or my favorite, on the covered toilet while i am sitting on the floor infront of it
this will allow you to have better control on what it is that you are doing, and will also calm the dog more when you are talking and relaxing him because he can see your face.

It is very important to cut the stained hair when you start treating the tear stains, otherwise, like was said here before, the bacteria will just spread again


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have used all the tear stain products. Had Puddles eyes stained to make sure the tear ducks were open, all was clear. Ordered Angel's Glow on line and didn't give the full dosage, it worked. Stopped using it after 2 months and no stains. 

Eight months later I changed his food, in 3 weeks his stains were back. Switched back to the old food and in a month the stains were gone. So I'm to believe that some of the foods do cause staining, as the same food don't in others. It's a try and see effect. 

I trained Puddles to "still" while cleaning his eyes by standing him on the dryer, one arm around him with hand under mouth and fingers up the side of face. Make strange noises to get their attention. Used wash cloth, thick enough not to poke him in the eye. Now when I say "let's wash face" he will run to the bathroom and wait, now it's a daily thing. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Now when I say "let's wash face" he will run to the bathroom and wait, now it's a daily thing. 


Mine would be running for the first hiding place they could find.


----------



## annap (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm a newbie to the site and to having a maltese. I've got an adorable male, 8 mos old. His name is Napoleon. Can anyone tell me more about Tylan? How much do you use? I am assuming you are using the powder? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

> for lola the tylan took about 3 weeks to really start working...right around 2 weeks i trimmed off all the old stained hair so the new white hair could grow in. i always wash her face every morn too. throughout the day i will blot the tearing with paper towel too. if you do all this, you will see results in just a couple of weeks! just takes time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long is it ok to give it to him for?


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

My vet, who I think is wonderful, also said there is nothing she could do. She would not prescribe an antibiotic. There was no reason for Jack's terrible tear stains. Then he needed an antibiotic for a week for something else. After that, the tear stains are gone. He looks so cute. Anyway, I spent hundreds of dollars on every product that came down the pike. I can't believe that vets can be so stubborn some time. No offense to all the vets out there. I am just saying that the cure was so simple. If there was no infection somewhere, then why did the medicine work?


----------



## coke_nc (Oct 6, 2006)

*hello agian....i have tried all the tear stains stuff you buy in stores, nothing has worked yet...we even changed the food as one lady told me thats what she did and it helped...well food change didnt work...only thing we do is have them clipped close around the eyes ....i did peroxide too...BUT i never tried the false teeth cleaner and thats next on my list...i have read wonderful results in here on polydent and all....our boys are 8 months now and we wont give up.*


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

> *hello agian....i have tried all the tear stains stuff you buy in stores, nothing has worked yet...we even changed the food as one lady told me thats what she did and it helped...well food change didnt work...only thing we do is have them clipped close around the eyes ....i did peroxide too...BUT i never tried the false teeth cleaner and thats next on my list...i have read wonderful results in here on polydent and all....our boys are 8 months now and we wont give up.*[/B]



have you tried tylan or angels glow/eyes? it's my experience that anything topical does not make much of a difference (if any)- just $$ down the drain! a couple of weeks on tylan seems to work wonders on most maltese, including lola who had the worst stains before angel's glow. now her stains are very minimal, nothing like they were before.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

For those who find a change in diet helps I was wondering what you have changed to. I use Burns and James WellBeloved. Both have no artificial colourings and preservatives. Should that be OK or should I be looking for something else in the list of ingredients? Snoops staining is pretty bad.


----------



## coke_nc (Oct 6, 2006)

*yes i have used angel eyes and all those products and wasted my money, i have put the polident on them today and took pics before and will do afters after they dry and show you all and see if you can tell the difference.

As far as food goes, we pay alot of extra money for no dyes food, so i know thats ok.*


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I tried it a while back and it didn't work for my Dixie. I now think the dosage was too low. Discuss with your vet a larger dose to kick start. I am using Angel Glow with great results. I think it is basicly tylan with additives for flavor. The tylan is less expensive too.


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

can a kind member please P.M. me the exact url to purchase angels glow & or angel eyes? thanks a million. i did the search and found a whole bunch of threads pertaining to, but i could not locate the exact thread with the url i need. thanks a million.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> can a kind member please P.M. me the exact url to purchase angels glow & or angel eyes? thanks a million. i did the search and found a whole bunch of threads pertaining to, but i could not locate the exact thread with the url i need. thanks a million.[/B]


Here you go, good luck.
ANDREA










http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Product-Types...CFSBMGgodWQNqCw


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This maybe worth a trip to the vet, they trimmed my malts eyes. I hadn't found a groomer I trusted to do it. The vet did it in front of me.
No matter where you go, I would asked to watch it done saying you want to "know how"







.That way you an make sure your baby doesn't get poked!
Even at the vet I notice they try and tell me they'll take my Lhasa to the back to do certain things that other vets there have done in front of me.
I know some techs are learning but I don't want them learning on my dog, that's what Im paying the big bucks for.
Im learning to stand up and try not to be rude but firm in what I really want.

I need some adive on Holly's tearstains.
My vet didn't know much about the tylan/Angel Eyes for malts tearstaining.








So I didn't trust her to prescribe it for Holly. But I really don't want to go thru weeks of AngelEyes and I know she won't touch anything that's like that on her food.
What suggestions can anyone give me?
Thanks...


----------



## kickapoo (Jun 29, 2007)

I just have to add, that ANGEL EYES is the only thing that has ever worked for Opie's tearstaining. That stuff is incredible.....he has absolutely no staining at all anymore, and I don't even have to give it to him every day.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Angel eyes worked for us, too. I put a dab of peanut butter on a spoon and then the dose of angel eyes and Shiva licks it all up without any problems.

Also, I've found it cheapest at Revival Animal: http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp?p...ss=angel%20eyes

Good luck with your babies' eyes!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I* have washed, clipped, washed, clipped, tried every product on the net possible and my 2 males are still stained up bad. I have give up on whatelse to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing someone to find out why they are tear staining is a good idea. My vet is like your vet and doesn't see the need to find a solution to this problem that I have. But he is giving me the medications I have asked to use.

There is a solution. I was (am) having trouble with tear staining badly. The dogs look like Raccoons. I don't have time to rinse everyone's faces every day. My puppies start tear staining as soon as I start them on canned dog food. The canned seems to have more dyes in them. Plus, they are in the back in my bedroom and the water is bad. It turns everything orange/red. Including the Maltese tears. 

These are the things I have changed. 1) Started them on Lincosin 50mg twice a day for 2 to 3 weeks. 2) Put vineager in the water to change the eye enzymes pH. 3) I am using reverse osmosis water from WalMart. The puppies are not on the Lincosin but I have done 2 and 3 since they have been moved to the dog room.

There is an eye drop that works too. It is by Falcon Pharmacy Neomycin and Polymyxin B Sulfates and Dexamethasone Ophthalmic Suspension. The low dose of cortisone seems to help getting things going the right way. 

I have seen improvement in 2 of the worst dogs. You don't start seeing results for about a week. Then you will notice the hair isn't wet as it was and the odor is gone. The tears change consistency, more clear. Their faces still get wet when they are stressed but not all the time like before. 

Different things help and finding the right solution for your dog can be challenging. The Tylan never really worked for me. Just some ideas. 

Tina


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I think the angel eyes and glow work the same. It's great stuff and worked wonders on my Malt. I ordered it off Ebay, much cheaper than the actual website.

The topical stuff never worked at all for me.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My vet said he would only put my dog on an anibotic if I were going to Show her. They do not want them on antibotics because they fear if the dog gets sick the antibotic won't work.

If you do not want to cut the hair I would use peroxide on the wet stained hair. Then put cornstarch on top of that it will keep the area dry. If you use peroxide you will also need to put a leave in conditioner on those areas because it is very drying and can break the hair.

I use distilled water and have used the tylan because you can buy it over the internet. Tylan would not be the antibotic of choice if your dogs ever did get sick so I am comfortable using it. I also very much like the Tear Stain Remover that you can purchase from another well known Maltese site.

The first thing I would do is take your baby to the vet since there is a smell something else may be going on like earmites. Your vet may give an antibotic a try to clear the staining up.

Anyone thinking of using Tums it does no good and constipates the dog.

Hope your problem clears up.


----------



## journ32 (Jul 4, 2007)

> I'm a newbie to the site and to having a maltese. I've got an adorable male, 8 mos old. His name is Napoleon. Can anyone tell me more about Tylan? How much do you use? I am assuming you are using the powder? Thanks for the help.[/B]



Im new to the site also. However, I dont give koto(my maltese) Tylan. I give him an all natural product called Purifeye(www.PetPurity.com). I've tried everything from Angel Eyes to productys containing Tetracyclin, nothing eliminated the ugly tear stains, but I have been using Purifeye for over 2weeks and I have seen great improvements. Kotos stains arent as bad... I would highly suggest the use of it for a better outcome..


----------

